# Galaxy Nexus warranty question



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

So I traded my friend phones and acquired a Nexus now VZW states that manufacturer warranty is now voided since it left the original acct. Now is there any 3rd party insurance out there anyone uses that is decent to insure the device?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

i love how descriptive your topic is!

as for 3rd party insurance, here ya go: http://bit.ly/wKidvB


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol was being lazy!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

neur0tk said:


> So I traded my friend phones and acquired a Nexus now VZW states that manufacturer warranty is now voided since it left the original acct.


That's BS! The device is warrantied, not the owner. Try calling Samsung.


----------



## Akajust1083 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah that doesn't sound right, the manufacturer warranty should cover the device for one year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> That's BS! The device is warrantied, not the owner. Try calling Samsung.


I was like really how can a person own a warranty on a device not the device itself regardless who owns it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Like the post above said, you'll likely have to go through Samsung directly. Because it's a second hand phone VZW isn't going to pay to warranty it out for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluedevil88 (Nov 24, 2011)

Verizon just wont let u put equipment protection on the device. I'm in the same boat as I got my nexus used as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Bluedevil88 said:


> Verizon just wont let u put equipment protection on the device. I'm in the same boat as I got my nexus used as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I was just curious so I called VZW today and that's what they told me so I might call Samsung to seen what is up! I may look into other insurance options out there just in case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Since you were being "lazy" I renamed the thread so people can more easily tell what its about







haha


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Bluedevil88 said:


> Verizon just wont let u put equipment protection on the device. I'm in the same boat as I got my nexus used as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This and I've bought 2nd hand device and exchanged it with no problems. 
Its still under the manufacturer warranty which is a year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Since you were being "lazy" I renamed the thread so people can more easily tell what its about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAA ;p thanks bro! wow your a MOD now? sweet


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Couldn't you call Samsung and add an extended warranty? But it takes longer to get to you doh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you put the 6.99 insurance on you should be covered under Verizon's warranty as long as you wait 30 days from adding it. I used to work for verizon and this worked about a year or two ago.

It may still work give it a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

The manufacturer will warranty it, but Verizon will not because they look at it as customer owned already and not Verizon purchased. Just like buying a phone from Craigs list. Verizon pays for the warranty phones they send. From a company stand point it makes no sense for them to send a replacement cause if a Customer buys from a third party and phone is shit then if they replaced it customer just got a free phone that works and also there systems will indicate a warranty every 90 days.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Actually, Verizon is likely misinterpreting the potentially confusing initial paragraph of the warranty text. It states that:



> *What is covered and for how long?*
> 
> SAMSUNG TELECOMMUNICATIONS AMERICA, LLC ("SAMSUNG") warrants that SAMSUNG's handsets and accessories ("Products") are free from defects in material and workmanship under normal use and service for the period commencing upon the date of purchase by the first consumer purchaser and continuing for the following specified period of time after that date:
> 
> ...


This is the only place where the warranty references the "first consumer purchaser" in the warranty (really it is mentioned in the opt-out section as well, but that is not applicable to this situation). I can see how this could be interpreted incorrectly as it is not uncommon for warranties to specify that the warranty is only extended to the original purchaser, but alas that is not the case here. "First consumer purchaser" is merely used as a trigger point for when the limited warranty on the device begins. There are no restrictions about transferability listed in the warranty terms.

Source - Full Warranty Text for Samsung Galaxy Nexus SCH-i515 (Verizon) - Samsung USA

None of this changes the fact that Verizon is not required to honor the warranty, but they usually do as a courtesy to their customers. If you have a problem within the warranty term and Verizon won't help you, Samsung is still required to as long as the remaining terms of the warranty are met -- including but not limited to not being damaged or modified, etc.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

squaretrade.com is a good one. Ive used it for a ton of devices and tv's


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> That's BS! The device is warrantied, not the owner. Try calling Samsung.


Because the warranty is not transferable, check the terms of the warranty, they should have some stipulation about transferring the warranty.

Verizon won't warranty your phone maybe, but Samsung will. As the person said, call Samsung.

Also, I believe the language used may be a trigger to Samsung, but is a trigger and definition of a user for Verizon. Since they are under no obligation to honor this warranty, they'll refer you to Samsung.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Also it depends on the Verizon CSR. I had a coworker buy a Bionic off of Swappa last week. After she got it in the mail and took it to Verizon to get it activated (needed a SIM card), they let her transfer the $6.99 insurance from her DX to the Bionic. The next day the update came out and it locked her phone up,it would not even power up. She took it back to Verizon and they said that it happens quite a bit and they ordered a replacement (refurb) for her. I was shocked because that kind of thing never happens to me.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Because the warranty is not transferable, check the terms of the warranty, they should have some stipulation about transferring the warranty.
> 
> Verizon won't warranty your phone maybe, but Samsung will. As the person said, call Samsung.
> 
> ...


That is false. Did you read what I posted merely 2 posts above yours? The warranty is tied to the device, not the owner or purchaser. The full warranty text is linked as well.

Link to post in case you need it - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18147-galaxy-nexus-warranty-question/page__view__findpost__p__473704


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have your friend call vzw to get the replacement since they bought it.


----------

